# SeaLine-X



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

What is the generl regard for Daiwa Sealine-X surf rods in comparison to tica, okuma, tsunami, bps o-m in equal lenghts?. what about overall weight and balance? Casting distance? Any thoughts would be helpfull.


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

DB,

First off, I think the "lure-weight" rating of Daiwa Sealine-X rods is grossly exaggerated. The Daiwa 10' conventional is rated for 3-6 oz. To me the sweet spot is around 2 oz. It will sling a 2 oz. Stingsilver a long way and is still a great value for that purpose. The SL-X 12' spinning rod is rated for 4-7 oz. With a Daiwa SS2600 reel, I can consistently throw 3 oz. a measured 140 yd. With 4 oz., I'm past the sweetspot and it will not cast as far. Both of these are wonderful rods, but they won't handle the published payload. 

I have owned both the Daiwa 11' and TiCA 11' conventionals. I prefer the TiCA. It has a crisper action, handles 4 to 5 oz. with bait and slings 4-1/2 oz Hopkins nicely. Here again, the Daiwa won't handle the weights that the label claims. When the SL-X 11' was introduced, before TiCA and all the rest, it was one of the best values out there. It's still a nice rod, but today there are better rod values out there.

The only Ocean Master I have owned is the 12' conventional heaver. IMO, Daiwa doesn't have anything that will compare with this OM. Haven't tried the Okuma or Tsunami.

Dan


----------



## Corbina (Oct 21, 2002)

Same as FisherDan, I liked the SL-X 12ft, 7oz spinner. The blank is very nice for the $ but my guides did not last long. I replaced all the guides and use it to show-off samples of my guide wrapping options. 
I now prefer the Tica 12ft 10oz. for med loads and the OM 12ft H for 10oz. all in the same or close price range.


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

*Tend to agree*

Think the sl-x are good light rods for over and over casting but seem to have nowhere near the backbone for distance. It may cast 6 without breaking but not effectively. Considering Tsunami, Tica, Okuma, or BPS O-M. Prefer stiff blanks with fast tips. Do not like the big, heavey fiberglass rods like U-Stick. As much power and light weight as possible in the $100 range. Sombody steer me! DB


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi DB — 

Looks like you and I are searching for the same thing — a $500 Zziplex for $100. Not sure you’re going to find an off the shelf, $100 +/- rod with a stiff butt and mid-section and a fast tip action. Most mass market rods have a more progressive zoned action. In that price range, you may have to settle for a rod with a reasonably stiff butt and a reasonably fast tip. At any rate, I think we could use some more information if we’re going to be of help to you. 

1. Where are you planning to fish? (trying to get a feel for surf conditions)
2. What will you be fishing for? (from your handle, I’m assuming red drum)
3. What are you going to be using the rod for? (6n’Bait, 8n’Bait, or 10n’Bait, or lures and weight, etc.)
4. What rod or rods are you currently using that have the action you’re looking for?
5. Do you prefer conventional casting or spinning?
6. Casting style? (overhead thump, Hatteras cast, Off the ground, Brighton style, pendulum cast, etc.)
7. How far do you cast your favorite rod(s)? (casting weight and distance) 

As an example, here is my current rod lineup:
1. 8n’Bait -- 12’-6” Outcast 1625 conventional w/ butt cut down 12” 
2. 6n’Bait -- 12’ Loomis 1448 conventional (used for 5-6 oz. metal)
3. 4-5n’Bait -- 11’-9” All Star 1418 conventional (used for 4-5 oz. metal)
2 to 2.5 oz. metal -- 10’-6” All Star 1265 conventional
.75 to 1.5 oz. metal -- 9’ TiCA UEHA427402S spinning

At 64, I try to avoid throwing 10n’Bait, but when conditions demand it, I use a BPS Ocean Master 12’ heavy and plenty of liniment and Advil. 

All of the above rods are in $200 and up range except the TiCA and the Ocean Master, although I bought the Loomis used for $125. The rest I made myself.

If I had to go with manufactured rods in the $100 range:
8-10n’Bait == 12’ BPS’ Ocean Master OM12SC conventional
5-6n’Bait == 12’ TiCA UEHA836502C conventional
4-5n’Bait* -- 11’ TiCA UEHA733502C conventional
2-2.5 oz. metal -- 10’ Daiwa Sealine-X SL-XS1002MHRB conventional 
.75 to 1.5 oz. metal -- 9’ TiCA UEHA427402S spinning

* I could get by fishing the NC OBX without this rod and just use the 12’ TiCA. 

Dan


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

*hey FisherDan*

I fish Wherever I can. Plan on hitting OBX in the next year. Fish the gulf semi often [miracle strip]. Shore and tailrace locally. Striper and hybrid alot, Redfish and bluefish, and flounder and trout. looking for cobia maybe this spring. And anything that swims and.............. Have several 7.5 rods for 2oz and close range, a 9ft u-stick mod for pier and shore, and two s-lineX 10fters [mh 3-6] spinning and casting. ABU 6500c3 and Shimano BTR4500b mounted on sealineX`s. 100 to 125 capable w/3oz. Looking for a new home for my 7000c3 for 5oz and up. Heard good things about Tica and Okuma. From what I understand the Okuma has more of a through action and the tica more tippy. I`m sure the O-M`s are more heavy. Not enough info on the Tsunami`s. Just want to be able to cover all fishing conditions and ranges. Plus I`m looking to cast lead 900ft all for a bill! Ha! Don`t have opportunity lay hands on rods first to check [mailorder] so having to rely on you guys input. Sombody make my mind up. DB


----------

